# LED Light suggestions



## rawdealla (Jun 9, 2015)

What are the BEST LED lights in your OPINION???


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

A lot of people have been happy with the Current USA LED Plus and I'm one of them.
I put the 4 footer on my 24" inch deep 90 gallon tank and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I am a big fan of the Aqueon modular LED lights. You can have up to 3 interchangeable LED strips, many different colors, and the fixtures are very well made. I have two 36" on my 125 gallon tank. I have the white LED and Colormax installed

You can see what the fish look like here in one of my video on my youtube chanel.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont know if their available to you.

Giesemann pulzar led 1 78w led produces 8600 l/m of lighy


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Satelite LED +


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I just picked up two of the Current USA Orbit LEDs on sale for Black Friday online


----------



## rawdealla (Jun 9, 2015)

I like Current lights from the pictures, but if i chose to get some I would go with the Marine kind even though my tank is freshwater. I hear they are brighter vs. the regular Currents. The only flaw would be that i hear a lot of people complain about to timing functions and their lights coming on by themselves periodically, etc...


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Leds are nice but there is allot of bad stuff beeing sold. You can get cheap leds but the output is just really bad. For malawi it doesnt really matter unless you want a nice carpet of green algea.

If you really want something nice its going to cost.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been happy with my Finnex models, of which I have 4.


----------



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

I recently converted my 90 gallon reef tank to a Malawi mixed tank. I am very happy with my Marineland ML90623-00 Reef LEDstrip light. Very bright and affordable.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had the 6ft beamworks for a few year now and couldn't be happier. I only paid $99 shipped for it and you light output is great in my opinion.


----------



## rawdealla (Jun 9, 2015)

ANY pics?


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

20-30 l/m per liter aquarium.

If you want a nice green carpet 30-40 lumens is advisable.

Also the spectrum is important.

So for everyone looking into leds keep this in mind. To make the fish come out you can use allot less.


----------



## Deerlady (Dec 4, 2015)

I just tried TMC Aquaray lights along with their Smart Controller 8 for ramping up and down. I found the high pitch whistling while ramping to be too much. I've heard that this is a side effect of Pulse Width Modulation used for dimming LEDs. Has anyone else dealt with this and have a solution beside to get rid of them? Has anyone using the Current Satellite Plus Pro experienced this high pitch while the lights are on at lower that maximum output or while ramping up and down? Thanks alot


----------



## mnfishpapa (Dec 2, 2015)

should the lights be the same length as the aquarium (48" for mine) or is slightly shorter ok too?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I think it's personal preference and which led's your going with
Another thing is what degree optics the led's have on them. I just ordered 120 degree optics on mine.
I ordered 2x 36" fory 150G tank, which is 72" long
BUT I like allot of light. Also spektrum is important. Some like 6500k like the satellite plus, for me it was to white and dim
I ordered the Marine Orbit Plus , which is 8000K to 12000K spektrum, hoping I'll like these better, again, personal preference, both are great lights


----------

